# Caboodles Traincase (Old School edition)



## thatssojessy (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had this traincase for as long as I can remember (mom bought it when I was little because she loves jewelry and wanted to pass that on)
  	Turns out, I would never become a jewelry person because I'm allergic to a lot of the metals used, so I converted it to my make-up traincase instead

  	Thanks for looking! :-D


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2011)

This was my 1st traincase as well. Funny story is I gave my sister the same one and she gave me one in opposing colors for Christmas. My parents laughed because they knew that we had bought each other the same gift. I still have it to this day and I know my sister has hers.


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow this brings back memories! I used to have one like this too.


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 27, 2011)

i think i had one like that   i also remember getting a big pink and purple one for Christmas and obsessing over it lol


----------

